# How to build an E-caller



## legband45 (Nov 15, 2011)

Im looking into building an e-caller. I have no idea how to do it and need some help


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

This thread is jam packed with info:

viewtopic.php?f=11&t=20626


----------



## bwfsh (Feb 12, 2009)

Check out the classifieds under "Sillosocks and fullbody snows fs". The guys got one for $135.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Here's another link that will help:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/ecaller.php


----------

